# Equine Voices-Horse Rescue(Photo Flood)



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks. 
*Gracie, PMU mare.








Sunshine, PMU ranchers riding horse.








Kachina, abuse case. She was dragged behind a trailer while her owners 13yr kicked her in the face, just because Kachina didn't want to load up.








(close to back)
Bella, Deuce and Gulliver lining up for psyllum.








Rio, drug running horse from Mexico.








Deuce, PMU foal.








Bella, PMU foal.








Spanky, PMU foal.








Mystic, PMU mare.








Smokey Joe, starvation and neglect case.








*Continue please.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks! 
*Hope, came form a feed lot in Canada.








Taylor, rescued a day before she was suppose to go to a slaughter house, in a double decker trailer, with a BROKEN SHOULDER to Mexico. 
She is amazing and I might adopt her!!! 








Where they cute her open for surgery.








Jenny about to roll.








Getting up.








All dirty!









*I hope you guys enjoyed the pictures I found some free time so I decided to post some pics. 
I'll be adding more pictures after I get back from my vacation. 
5 little foals will be coming down this month, so be prepared!!!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

There all beautiful! I'm in love with Illusion, can't wait to see the foals.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

i love illusion!
and Gulliver is huge!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

They all look so happy!

I love Kachina!!


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm inlove with both Gulliver and Illusion. They're all so beautiful, god bless.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow. They are all so beautiful. I can't imagine what kind of psycho person would put such gorgeous creatures through that.

And Gulliver is just as adorable as can be. Illusion is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*grabby hands for Gulliver and Hope!*


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*Wanders off to book plane ticket to come steal Illusion...*


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

I love this photo thread. I would love to volunteer at a rescue. Those are some of the most beautiful horses I've ever seen.


----------



## catz (Sep 23, 2009)

not all the photos are showing up :-(

so glad that these horses have a save haven to live in


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

haha I knew a lot of you would like Illusion, she's really popular among the public. Unfortunately, she's not for adoption because she has some serious issues and Karen has fallen in love with her and has decided to keep her!
Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments, get ready for some more pics soon!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Aww! I wish a horse rescue was near me! you know, there aren't too many horse rescues out there really... but they are hard to keep up money wise. I hope to have a few rescues someday. There's only like, two or three in my state.... 

But AZ ain't that far =] I would love y'alls hot weather xD


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks. Luckily the ranch is only 20 minutes from my house so I can go whenever. 
I wish there were more rescue places out there but we do have quit a lot here in Arizona.
And go ahead and tkae our hot weather, I'm tired of it.


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

They are all such stunning horses,send them to oz im sure they would be snapped up in an instant lol Mostly by me lol
What a wonderful lady,and lucky horses.
Good job for promoting people like her that are doing a good job.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm going to come steal Gracie, Kachina, and Mystic. I love them  I wish I was closer...lol. I'm hoping to adopt a horse over the summer to work with and bring back to college with me.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh my gosh! :shock: They are all sooo pretty!  Where in AZ are they? -wink wink- I live in AZ too! :wink:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wow they are all so stunning and all look so happy. She is a wonderful person, we need more of her lol.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I really think what she does is worth mentioning to everyone


AnnaLover said:


> Oh my gosh! :shock: They are all sooo pretty!  Where in AZ are they? -wink wink- I live in AZ too! :wink:


Yes they are!
The ranch is a mile above Amado which is right below Green Valley and Sahuarita. If you don't know these places, the ranch is about uhm 30-45min from Tucson.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Thats so nice that she adopts horses! I hope to do that one day... if I can afford it lol. The horses are all beautiful!


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

I also plan to adopt a horse. I'm either going to a rescue (we have 4 or so in Alberta) or I'll outbid the meat buyer, or even buy one right out of the meat buyer's pen. We'll see.
Anyone looking for adoption centers can just google horse rescue and then some should pop up, that's how I found the ones here.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

yea those meat buyers will buy just about any horse it's sad. Someone might want to sell their horse to a nice family to become a riding companion and then they get bought by some killer buyer it's just horrible. 

I hope to make a rescue ranch like this one day.


----------

